# Showcasing our barn, part 2



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

The chickens' eating and winter daytime roosting area is below the kids/girls' balconies, and also in the sun.










Below the chickens' eating area is the winter chicken coop, which has a heating lamp inside.


















The last picture shows our single chick, Becky Pecky, roosting on the top of the fence.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love it.


----------

